# Is it normal for a male dog to ejaculate without mating?



## Acacia86

I have never really known this but i think my dog did   on my friend  

She told him 'cuddle' and he put his paws on her chest and she was talking to me and patting him. About 10 mins or so after he got down she noticed a sticky clear/whiteish goo on her. It had been spread a bit so it wasn't all that noticable. But she felt it and then saw it...............

The goo would have been in the right place, but he never 'humped' or even moved. He went to his bed and had a sleep right after :lol:

Is this normal? Is it even him that did it? She said there was definately nothing on her before that........we did laugh a lot though :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Something i've been wondering....Bram seems to have quite a lot of 'accidents' at the moment!


----------



## Acacia86

lifeizsweet said:


> Something i've been wondering....Bram seems to have quite a lot of 'accidents' at the moment!


Haha! Does he? So its not just my randy boy :lol:


----------



## Darkstitch

Hmm...I'm not sure actually.

I wasn't there but when my mum took Logan to the vets once apparently he was playing with this little female goldie pup and sprayed a bit of goo :lol: Dirty pup


----------



## Kinjilabs

Yep they do caught a few of my dogs at it lol... men eh


----------



## silly gilly

My terrier seems to be a bit frisky at the moment, think it might be the weather tickling his fancy. He keeps jumping on my lap with a purposeful look in his eye and trying to get my arm near his nether regions, he actually trys to move my arm with his paw. He then starts panting and trying to hump, not nice behaviour Patchy my boy.


----------



## LouJ69

Maybe your friend should get the Morning After Pill!!!!:lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Very possible happened to me once or twice . It's normal don't worry. Male dogs what can you do


----------



## Sarahnorris

silly gilly said:


> My terrier seems to be a bit frisky at the moment, think it might be the weather tickling his fancy.


:lol: made me laugh! iv never had it happen to me, but iv seen it happen to somebody else... its ok when its the other person!!:thumbup::lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum

Nicky10 said:


> Male dogs what can you do


Males in general, what can you do! - apparently male dogs can have wet dreams.

Always had girlydogs in my family, Merlin is the first male... thank heavens he was not the sort that unfurled his pink lipstick. That is something which puts off many many people from owning boydogs. And I'd agree.


----------



## Nicky10

That wouldn't surprise me. Buster was never one of those dogs that sat and it came out but he would lick it when we had company


----------



## Burrowzig

Normal for males of any species I think!


----------



## Colliepoodle

There's got to be a business opportunity for some enterprising person. Dog porn websites maybe, with pictures of Lassie in "her" heyday? Blow up doggie dolls?


----------



## Acacia86

Lol!! Its the first time it happened! I know it CAN happen i was wondering how normal it is!! :lol:

He also shows his lipstick a bit too  :lol:

Randy devil!!! :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Yes it does happen! At the groomers I work in, the owner of the business was grooming a dog once and he got a bit 'excited' and sprayed all over the table :lol:

it was hilarious!!!


----------

